# NEED FATTY RECIPE AND HELP



## stitan06

THINKING OF SMOKING A CHICKEN THIS WEEKEND AND ALSO THROWING A FATTY ON THIS WOULD BE THE FIRST FATTY I EVER DO SO I NEED HELP WITH ALL THE DETAILS THE HOW TOS AND ANY GOOD RECIPES WOULD BE GREAT THANKS GUYS


----------



## greenrn

I have not made a fatty yet, but can't wait to see Q-Views of yours.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## so ms smoker

There are some great tutorials about fatties, however, they are not hard to do. First, what type do you want.  Breakfast, pizza, veggie? Roll out your sausage (or beef) end add any items you might like. Roll it up and then roll on the bacon weave, smoke to internal temp of 165-170. Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## s2k9k

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/184/fatty-sticky

Some great recipes and help there^^^

The beauty of a fattie is you can pretty much put anything you want in them, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## stitan06

so what temp do i smoke it at and how much bacon a pound


----------



## rocor98

S2K9K gave you a solid link ....

Go there and read so you can see what  an average size is ... ( will take about 10 strips of bacon )  Larger could take a pound.

After you read a bit .. Go to the top of this page .. On the right .. Click on the link to Smoking-Meat.com .. Jeff has a fattie recipe posted and it will give you size and temp for that recipe .. Modify it for yours.

Fattie's are smoked at high heat so a cure is not necessary ( for legal considerations it is your decision )  but if your fattie is going to take a few pounds of bacon to cover it - then  be concerned about smoking time to internal of 160 degrees .. I would recommend in that case one would obviously divide the whole to make three fatties as opposed one big one.

Tulsa Jeff crisps his bacon in the oven or on a grill ( higher heat ) .. He smokes at 230 to 240 ...  from posts I have read bacon should get crisp at about the two hour range at max vertical smoker range 250 - 275.  Again it is something you have to experience for yourself , as you will be deciding how moist you want the final product to be .. Reading as many fattie posts you can compared to a fast answer will give you a lot more mental experience and you can adjust faster ....

Have fun :yahoo:

Ross


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks like you got plenty of info for the fatty...just remember if you are smoking it with chicken, to put the chicken BELOW the fatty. You don't want any cross contamination. Good luck and don't forget the pics!


----------



## stitan06

i did two of these yesterday the one pictured was the better it had spinach prov cheese olive oil and fresh garlic the other one had bbq sauce pepperoni and chedder cheese both tasted good the one not pictured feel apart i didnt have the bacon wrap tight enough


----------



## rocor98

Looks great!   .............  Something tells me there will be more ..... 

:sausage:


----------



## jrod62

Great job on the bacon weave Thumbs Up 
Fattie looks goooooood !!! :drool


----------



## scarbelly

Looks like your first ones were a great success


----------



## smokinhusker




----------



## realtorterry

nothing wrong there


----------



## rtbbq2

Now that looks very nice............


----------



## stitan06

thanks guys tget where really good cant wait to try more


----------



## billyj571

good job


----------



## akjoefuss

SWEET! I gotta try one!


----------

